# iTunes Essentials - Halloween



## gault_timothy (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever came across a torrent of the Halloween iTunes Essentials mix?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

There's a lot of Halloween stuff out there, but I've never seen an iTunes Essentials mix.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

No, the only place I've seen that is in the actual iTunes store. Sorry!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I don'd know if this works for you.
http://www.live365.com/index.live
Enter Halloween into the search.


----------

